# "I'll tip you in the app"...if I could....



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I've discussed this in another thread, about how some riders say there was no tip option showing at the end of their ride.
I know its true because it happened to me.
I took a rare Uber ride the other day, and when I went to rate the driver, I saw there was no way to tip the driver in-app.
It only showed badges and a space to leave a note (after pressing the "+" to expand selections). NO TIP CHOICE!!
(This was on a 2014 Moto Droid)








I then opened the app on another phone (2017 LG). It showed the tips choices like I would expect and hope to see.








Both phones were updated before the ride and running the same version of Uber. So its got to be the phone or OS.
Uber needs to make it work for everybody!


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

I would contact Uber on this. Sometimes I get tips other times not. Perhaps this is the reason?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't believe that passengers have ever been forced to update their app like drivers. If you don't update, their is no tip option. I know I do not auto update my apps. Many of them have not been changed in over 2 years. A lot of people including myself believe "if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

do you have multiple forms of payment?
Even though you're signed in to both apps under same account, it's possible to have a different form of payment on each.
Something like a gift card might not allow tips


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't believe that passengers have ever been forced to update their app like drivers. If you don't update, their is no tip option. I know I do not auto update my apps. Many of them have not been changed in over 2 years. A lot of people including myself believe "if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


As stated in my OP, both phones were running the same updated/latest version of Uber.



Cableguynoe said:


> do you have multiple forms of payment?
> Even though you're signed in to both apps under same account, it's possible to have a different form of payment on each.
> Something like a gift card might not allow tips


Nope. Only 1 form of payment.


----------

